

Why most of the successful startups are in Silicon Valley? - surendra_sedhai

We can see majority of successful startups are in  silicon valley. Is there any advantage in term of marketing point of view? What are the pros and cons  for a startup being  located outsides Silicon Valley?
======
gettinstarted
I'm sure there is something to be said about startups moving to where the most
money is or correlation between the risk profile of a successful entrepreneur
and moving to be where the action is. However, there is probably also a higher
correlation between successful young startups that get covered by tech blog
and the fact that tech blog reporters are mostly based out of the valley.

That being said, when they get more successful, startups usually go for an SV
office for engineers. But that's something different.

